
Could we have an option to have a link to our prototype alongside our names? This would encourage continued contributions to YC Startup News. - amichail

======
Elfan
You can just put a url in the about field. Many do this already.

~~~
amichail
It's not as direct. Also, visitors of the site may not know that clicking on a
name might lead to a prototype link.

~~~
amichail
It would also be good to include name and prototype links in the rss feed.
Some angels/VCs may not even visit the site at all but simply use the rss feed
as a source of startup news.

------
brett
I'm not sure this is up to YC. I doubt they want to go to everyone they're
trying to fund and ask permission for this nor do they want to deal with
potential investees feeling like their trust has been breached.

Furthermore it's probably in YC and their founder's interest that people not
know what they are working on until they feel ready to disclose it.

~~~
amichail
It's completely optional. You would have to explicitly ask for it. This is
intended for founders who are not getting any funding from YC.

~~~
brett
I read it more as a request to YC instead of the founders themselves. I guess
the later's not a problem if people feel like disclosing.

~~~
amichail
I've changed the title to make this more clear.

------
sharpshoot
Hey a good way to promote your startup is post it on <http://demomyapp.com>

Thats why we built it!

~~~
amichail
One problem with demomyapp is that it uses youtube, which does not allow high
resolution videos.

It would be better to use flash for demos.

~~~
sharpshoot
cool - we'll add higher resolution demo support later down the line. I don't
know if google video might be more appropriate, be interested in your
thoughts...

~~~
amichail
Have you looked at this tool?

<http://www.debugmode.com/wink/>

------
ralph
Vote: -1. It would just clutter the normal display. I'm not interested in your
web site unless I'm interested in you based on your comments in which case I'm
more than happy to click on your username to find out more about you. Next
it'll be avatars. ;-)

------
jward
I don't know if this is a great idea. I'd rather spend time working on my code
than scouring the web looking for stuff to post.

~~~
amichail
It's a way to promote your startup so that you can get users and/or find
cofounders.

And perhaps more angels/VCs would check out your startup as well.

~~~
jward
That part is good, yes. What I'm worried about is the time and effort it would
take to get onto the leader board. There is already a profile linked to every
username where people can list their startup urls, blogs, or contact info.

An adjustment to your idea that I'd feel more comfortable about would be
having an url field next to your name in comments/submissions. So your comment
would look like: 1 point by amichail (mystartup) 3 minutes ago

~~~
amichail
Why not do both?

------
staunch
The way the Netflix Prize does <http://www.netflixprize.com/leaderboard>

~~~
amichail
It should be clear that there's a direct link to the startup prototype.

For example:

username, prototype link, brief prototype description

------
mattjaynes
Good idea. A definite benefit for the guys taking time to add value to the
site.

------
dawie
I'd like that. It will also build that all important pagerank

------
danw
Just use the about field.

------
rms
seconded

